#  Alternativmedizin >   Wie kann man Migräne langfristig bekämpfen? >

## Lottel

Hallöchen!
Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle hier im Forum, die eventuell auch unter Migräne leiden und sich damit herumschlagen müssen, gibt es denn auch so eine Art Migräneprohylaxe die man langfristig betreiben kann, vor allem eher aus dem natürlichen Bereich - hat da jemand Tipps und kann was empfehlen? 
Danke, das wäre sehr sehr hilfreich!

----------


## Äskulap

Vitamin B mehr oder weniger alle also B1 B6 B12, Magnesium, Coenzym Q10 hat einen guten Ruf wobei es wissenschaftlich zur Migräneprophylaxe keine Studien gibt.    

> *Migräne Kopfschmerz  *  In  einer Placebo-kontrollierten Doppelblindstudie an 42 Migräne-Patienten  über drei Monate konnte unter der täglichen Einnahme von 3 x 100 mg  Coenzym Q10 eine im Vergleich zu Placebo signifikante Abnahme der  Häufigkeit von Migräne-Anfällen beobachtet werden. Bei 47,6 % der  Migräne-Patienten konnte eine über 50%ige Abnahme der Migräne-Attacken  dokumentiert werden (31).  In einer weiteren Placebo-kontrollierten  Studie zeigte sich hingegen für eine Coenzym-Q10-Supplementation mit 100  mg täglich keine wesentliche Überlegenheit gegenüber einer  Kontrollgruppe. In beiden Gruppen wurde eine signifikante Abnahme der  Häufigkeit und der Dauer von Migräne-Attacken beobachtet, wobei die  Wirkung unter Q10 zeitlich früher einsetzte (34). Eine Übersichtsarbeit  aus dem Jahre 2012 hat verschiedene nicht-medikamentöse  Behandlungsoptionen zur Vorbeugung von Migräne bewertet (22). Als in  ihrer Wirksamkeit gut belegte Maßnahmen gelten demnach ein  Ausdauertraining, verschiedene Formen von Entspannungsübungen und auch  die Behandlung mit Coenzym Q10. Verschiedene Fachgesellschaften  empfehlen derzeit die Anwendung von Coenzym Q10 zur Vorbeugung von  Migräne-Kopfschmerzen (13, 28).

 Wirksam oder unwirksam?: Coenzym Q10 – wirksam oder unwirksam? 
Ingwer scheint eine sehr gute Wirkung vor allem bei Übelkeit zu haben.  Wirksam oder unwirksam?: Ingwer bei Übelkeit und Erbrechen in der Schwangerschaft 
Pestwurz soll helfen   

> *Studien zur Wirksamkeit*  Eine  kürzlich erschienene Übersichtarbeit zweier amerikanischer  Fachgesellschaften bescheinigt dem Petasites-Extrakt (Pestwurz) eine  gute Wirksamkeit zur Vorbeugung von Migräne (2). In ihren Empfehlungen  nimmt Petasites-Extrakt einen hohen Stellenwert ein: Es wird  Migräne-Patienten als Mittel der 1. Wahl empfohlen, um die Häufigkeit  und Schwere ihrer Schmerzattacken zu vermindern. Eine weitere  Übersichtsarbeit aus dem Jahre 2012 hat verschiedene nicht-medikamentöse  Behandlungsoptionen zur Vorbeugung von Migräne bewertet (4). Als in  ihrer Wirksamkeit gut belegte Maßnahmen gelten demnach ein  Ausdauertraining, verschiedene Formen von Entspannungsübungen und auch  die Behandlung mit Petasites Extrakten, Coenzym Q10 und Riboflavin  (Vitamin B2).

 Wirksam oder unwirksam?: Pestwurz (Petasites-Extrakt) zur Vorbeugung von Migräne - Wirksam oder unwirksam? 
Mutterkraut wird ebenfalls hoch gehandelt.   Wirksam oder unwirksam?: Mutterkraut zur Vorbeugung von Migräne-Kopfschmerzen 
Alles Gute

----------


## Lillyy

Hallo Lottel,
mein Vorposter Äskulap hat dir schon ein paar gute und vor allem natürliche Möglichkeiten genannt. 
Ich leide selber unter Migräne schon seit vielen Jahren und habe so einiges an Mitteln ausprobiert. Ich würde dir raten, probiere einfach das eine oder andere einmal aus und schaue, was bei dir am besten wirkt.
Bei mir z.B. hat Mutterkraut sehr gut angeschlagen. Man kann es entweder als Tee oder in Kapselform einnehmen. Ich habe mich aus Faulheit  :Grin:  für die Kapseln entschieden und nehme die von Dr. Böhm und bin sehr zufrieden.
Nach 5 Monaten regelmäßiger(!) Einnahme sind meine Migräneattacken sind nicht mehr so heftig und quälend, und kommen seltener vor :Smiley: 
Also wie schon gesagt, ausprobieren und selbst entscheiden- natürlich am besten in Absprache mit einem Arzt  :Zwinker:

----------


## Lottel

Danke Äskulab - da sind ja mal sehr hilfreiche Tipps mit dabei und auch die Links werde ich genauer begutachten müssen, vom Coenzym allerdings muss ich gestehen habe ich noch nichts gehört, Mutterkraut wurde zumindest schon mal fallen gelassen. 
Lillyy - darf ich denn fragen, wie sich das gestaltet, wie oft bist du denn von Migräne betroffen und wie intensiv ist das bei dir? Und natürlich ist klar, dass ohne Arzt gar nichts geht, das spreche ich schon auch immer ba und ich habe auch Glück meiner ist sehr offen gegenüber allem.

----------


## Lillyy

Hallo Lottel,
na dann hast du wirklich Glück mit deinem Arzt  :Smiley:  denn nicht jeder ist offen für natürliche bzw. alternative Behandlungsmethoden, nimmt sich Zeit und geht auf Patienten individuell ein- und das weiß ich leider aus eigener Erfahrung…
...also mich plagt meine Migräne (ohne Aura) so 2-3 mal im Monat also nicht sehr oft, würde ich sagen, aber wenn dann ist sie recht stark und wird von Übelkeit und extremer Licht- und Geräuschempfindlichkeit begleitet.
Ich habe es mit Entspannungsverfahren, Homöopathie, etc. versucht. Leider ohne großen Erfolg.
Erst mit Mutterkraut wurde es deutlich besser. Außerdem versuche ich jetzt meine Trigger so gut es geht zu meiden.
Und wie sieht es bei dir so aus? Was hast du schon alles ausprobiert?

----------


## Lottel

Woher bekomme ich denn das Dr. Böhm - gibt’s das eh einfach in der Apotheke oder brache ich noch ein Rezept vorher damit ich mir das holen kann?
Was wären denn deine Trigger wenn ich fragen darf? Ich bei mir, kann immer wieder feststellen, dass vor allem Stress ein -auslöser ist und wenn das Wetter zu schnell Umschwünge macht, da geht’s mir dann auch gleich wieder sehr schlecht.
Ja, den Arzt habe ich gut ausgesucht, hat aber auch etwas lange gedauert bis ich da den richtigen gefunden habe, aber er ist auch pflanzlichen Arzneimitteln nicht abgeneigt.

----------


## Äskulap

Dr. Böhm Produkte sind zumeist rezeptfrei da sie meistens phyto therapeutika oder ähnliches sind.  
Trigger kann sehr vieles sein, von nahrungsmittel bis wetterumschwünge menstruation hormonsubstition etc.

----------


## Äskulap

Hier hab ich noch was durch Zufall heute gelesen.  Migräne: Welche neuen Therapien entwickelt werden - KURIER.at

----------


## Lillyy

Richtig! Die Mutterkraut- Kapseln sind ein Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und daher rezeptfrei.
Es hat ziemlich lange gedauert, bis ich meine Migränetrigger einigermaßen identifiziert habe.
Ich habe eine Zeit lang ein Migräne- Tagebuch geführt und so konnte ich herausfinden, dass z.B. Alkohol (auch in kleinen Mengen) und Hitze meine Migräne begünstigen. Auch psychischer Stress spielt hier eine wesentliche Rolle. 
Äskulap- danke für den Link, ein sehr interessanter Artikel  :Smiley:

----------


## Lottel

Danke auf jeden Fall ihr beiden, wird besorgt und der Kurier Artikel auch durchgelesen! Hier werden sie eben geholfen!

----------


## edna589

mehr Bewegung, ausgewogeneres Essen mit mehr Wasseraufnahme sowie die Gabe von Magnesium haben meinen Man von der Migräne so gut sie befreit.

----------


## tennishero

ich habe von meinem Heilpraktiker erfahren, dass es Sinn macht, eine Fastenkur zu machen. Während einer Fastenkur trennt sich der Körper von vielen Giftstoffen, die in den Zellen festsitzen. Oft sind dauernde Kopfschmerzen wohl ein Zeichen für "festsitzende Schadstoffe", die vom Körper ausgeschieden werden müssen. Ich habs selbst noch nicht "gewagt", allerdings hab ich nur etwa jede 3 Monate Kopfschmerzen, der Leidensdruck war wohl noch nicht groß genug ;-)

----------


## Katie33

hallo Lottel,  Prophylaktisch kann ich dir zwar nicht wirklich etwas empfehlen, dafür aber eine alternative Therapie, die sehr nebenwirkungsarm ist und die du schon bei den kleinsten Migräne-Anzeichen anwenden kannst, die  Tens Schmerztherapie. Das Tens Schmerzgerät sendet elektrische Impulse an die Schmerzrezeptoren in deinem Gehirn und blockiert diese in Bezug auf dein Schmerzempfinden. So sehen diese Geräte aus ***LINK ENTFERNT***  Wenn du diese Therapie regelmäßig machst, kannst du wirklich Ruhe vor deiner Migräne haben. Das Ganze tut auch gar nicht weh und dauert auch nicht lange. Ich wende es es bei jeder Art von Kopfschmerzen an, bei der ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob er in einen Migräneanfall ausartet. Dafür reichen bei mir auch schon 10 Minuten 2 Mal am Tag für 2 Tage lang und ich habe endlich Ruhe. Ich nutze das Gerät schon seit nem halben Jahr und bin bis jetzt von den richtigen Migräneattacken verschont geblieben.  Ich würde es mal mit deinem Doc absprechen, diese Therapie ist gar nicht so selten.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

*Moderatorenhinweis*  Bitte keine Links zu Onlineshops.  Möchten Sie ein System veranschaulichen, eignet sich das Einfügen oder Verlinken von Bildern sehr gut - mit dem gleichen Ziel. 
Siehe Forenregel Nr. 6

----------


## Alex83

HAllo habe ein kleines wundermittel entdeckt. mir hat es bei meinen attacken gut geholfen. leicht herzustellen und an die schläfen geben. in dem link findest du alle infos zur herstellung  https://youtu.be/2q6y55hG3CY

----------


## Miba

Ich hoffe ich stoße nicht auf Unverständnis, weil es da sehr vielfältige Meinungen zu gibt.  Ich habe letztens auch zum Thema Migräne gesurft, weil meine beste Freundin sehr oft daran leidet. Das schränkt sie natürlich im Leben sehr ein. Bin auf diese in meinen Augen seriöse Quelle gestoßen: https://www.leafly.de/cannabisglossar/migraene/.   Das Fazit war quasi: Studien haben gezeigt, dass Betroffene nach der Behandlung mit cannabinoiden Arzneimitteln von Besserungen der Symptome berichten. Cannabis wird ja schon sehr, sehr lange als Medizin gebraucht und aufgrund der Gesetzesänderung wäre es möglich, diese Therapie endlich in Betracht zu ziehen.   Muss natürlich jeder selber wissen, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das eine natürliche Methode, um mit Migräne umzugehen. Ich meine auch zu wissen, dass es Cannabis Medikamente gibt, die keine psychoaktive Wirkung hervorrufen. Vor allem dann ist es eine Möglichkeit.   Bei einer Prophylaxe bin ich überfragt.  Beste Grüße!

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Die Gesetzesänderung ist aber nicht dafür gedacht. Und so einfach, wie Patienten sich das eben gerade mal vorstellen, ist das auch nicht. Man kann nicht willkürlich wegen Wehwehchen A alle Therapiemöglichkeiten übergehen und gleich zu Cannabis greifen.  Der Anspruch auf Versorgung mit Cannabis gilt nur, wenn 1. eine allgemein anerkannte, dem medizinischen Standard entsprechende Leistung  nicht zur Verfügung steht oderim Einzelfall nach der begründeten Einschätzung des Arztes unter Abwägung der zu erwartenden Nebenwirkungen und unter Berücksichtigung des Krankheitszustandes des Patienten nicht angewendet werden kann, 2. eine nicht ganz entfernt liegende Aussicht auf eine spürbare positive Einwirkung auf den Krankheitsverlauf oder auf schwerwiegende Symptome besteht.  
Vor allem aber spielt es eine große Rolle, welche Therapiemöglichkeiten schon ausgeschöpft wurden. So ist auch Voraussetzung, dass   Angaben zu Vortherapien und ggf. Beendigungsgründe (z. B. mangelnder Therapieerfolg, unverhältnismäßige Nebenwirkungen, Kontraindikationen)
vorliegen. 
Hier reicht es nicht aus, wenn man sich auf Alternativpräparate stützt.  
Vor allem aber muss auch die Krankenkasse grünes Licht geben. Ohne Genehmigung der Krankenkasse, keine Therapie.   
Das heißt:
Grundlage ist, dass die gesamte Leitlinie abgearbeitet wurde - einschl. Therapie(versuch) mittels Triptane.

----------


## Franco42

Viel Wasser und Magnesium, dass hilft bei mir.

----------


## gustavk

Wenn man sich mit den Befürwortern von Cannabis ein wenig auseinandersetzt, dann wird man feststellen, dass das ja angeblich gegen so gut wie alles helfen soll; sozusagen die eierlegende Wollmilchsau der Medizin darstellen soll.
Ich persönlich bin da ja eher skeptisch, wenngleich ich Cannabis im manchen Bereichen eine nützliche Wirkung nicht absprechen will.

----------


## Franco42

Was ich noch neulich gelesen habe ist das Ginkgo Biloba, bzw. reines Ginkgolid B in Kombination mit anderen Mitteln gegen Migräne getestet wurde: https://www.inutro.com/ginkgo-biloba   _"Reines Ginkgolid B (60 mg) wurde in einer Kombination mit Coenzym Q10, Riboflavin und Magnesium gegen Migräne mit Aura (Wahrnehmungsstörungen) in einer klinischen Studie erfolgreich bei akuten Migräneattacken getestet (8). Migräneattacken sind assoziiert mit einer Übererregbarkeit der Neuronen durch den Botenstoff Glutamat."_

----------

